# The Terror lords warband



## DaisyDuke

Hay all
I started 40k in the days of rogue trader, some of my chaos warband date back to those heady days of Saturday afternoons in the local gw. Though I don't miss the smell. I got back in to it in the late days of fourth and all though I don't play as much as I like, I crack on.
Recently I have more time on my hands and am actually getting through my years of hobby back log, so I thought I would start a log. I plan to show both some blasts from the past as well as the current. I try to do some minor conversion on most of my models. After all the csm are all different, all champions of chaos or I'd have a boring loyalist chapter.
I have been lurking on heresy for 3 years and over that time have gained many an inspiration from others so thought I'd give something back.
Some of you might of noticed my terminater thread in painting and modeling. But I wanted to show more so here goes. Got two projects on the go at present.
1. Terminater lord
























This is still work in progress

2. Decimator deamon engine
But I will put that in another post.
Peace out heretics hope you enjoy the journey.


----------



## DaisyDuke

On to the decimator.....
I couldn't decide what load out to go with so I magnetised the gun arm for either butcher cannon or laser. Then dry ran putting it together and thought "this model will be a bitch to transport!" So I decided to magnetise it together... Unfortunately in the following week I lost one of the top exhaust pipes so was stumped until I came across the chaos rhino bull bars 😀.
















Won't be painting this until the lord is done.
Peace out heretics


----------



## venomlust

Oooh cool! You don't see many decimators.


----------



## Kreuger

I look forward to seeing the decimator done too. I picked one up a while back. It's one of a dozen projects on my various back and further-back burners.

Best of luck!


----------



## DaisyDuke

It's one of my favorite models.
Expensive but a looker. Also will be used as a chaos contempter.


----------



## DaisyDuke

And its update time. The Lord is done













































Need to do something with the chevrons to make them pop any suggestions. But other than that I am pretty happy, so what do you guys think?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Unfortunately the weather is crap so no undercoating. Got some more terminaters to finish and gonna start a hellbrute.
Later heretics


----------



## Archon Grimherald

love the terminator lord, it inspired me to use that same head on my terminator sorcerer.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Update time
Been hectic so no finished mods but got some wip for you guys. First the terminaters




















And some wip of the brute







Hope you like, will do some more on Thursday.
Peace out heretics


----------



## DaisyDuke

Finished the brute so here is the poor bastard.







Going for the army challenge this year so the decimator will be up soon.:angel:
Peace out heretics.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Made and sprayed this bad boy over yesterday and today, if I get it done in time it will be my june entry to the yearly army comp


----------



## venomlust

DaisyDuke said:


> Finished the brute so here is the poor bastard.
> View attachment 959953954
> 
> Going for the army challenge this year so the decimator will be up soon.:angel:
> Peace out heretics.


I really like this guy. Well done.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks venomlust 
After that as a warm up I'm looking forward to the decimator. Primed and waiting for next months painting challenge.







Have base coated this dude now, will put up more progress tomorrow and some wip of the hell drake.
Peace out heretics


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well as you liked him so much here's a slightly different angle


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here is some wip of the fisty claw lord/ possessed champion
Not much done, its to nice a day and my daughter is not a fan of the heat.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Man, hell drake's are a bitch to paint. :threaten:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Got some update pics of the helldrake, still some to go but I am happy.
This is it base coated







Just waiting for the washes to dry then in to the gold..


----------



## Nordicus

Oh god painting the Heldrake. My sympathies!

Looking good so far though :good:


----------



## CLT40k

really well done, I'm not a huge fan of chaos, but I really like the job you did on them


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks for the comments guys, so far one claw wing down.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Get in !!!!
Helldrake done and claw lord. Both entry's ready for photos.
Pics up later.:good:


----------



## DaisyDuke

And here are the pics.....














Hope you guys like them and don't forget to vote in the painting deaythmatch


----------



## SwedeMarine

My sympathies on the heldrake mate. Looks good. I started painting mine last november. Its nowhere near finished.


----------



## DaisyDuke

There is just to much trim.:ireful2:
But I am glad its done, I just don't know how people can be arsed to paint more than one. I wouldn't unless it was for money. But I am looking forward to the decimator.
Peace out heretics.


----------



## SonofVulkan

Nice work with the Heldrake, looks good. Don't think I would have the time or patience to paint one of them.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Had a KitKat after finishing the helldrake and had to renew my blues so here are two havoc test subjects.






















Wasn't prepared to test on the decimator. Well base to go on the auto, knife and fine details on the las then base. Just metalics to do on decimator then will do some pics.
Hope you like.:victory:


----------



## Iraqiel

Looks rich and deep, I like it. Models are looking appropriately scary.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's some wip on the decimator engine







Just not sure what color to do the demon faces, whether to go blue with big highlight or red or a deep green like the demon sprouts on the hellbrute, on top of the regular blue base colours.
Any ideas would be most helpful.


----------



## DaisyDuke

*decimator demon engine done*

Well, managed to kick the block I had over the demon faces and got it done.
So hope you guys like it


----------



## Iraqiel

Very nice. Daemon faces look appropriate, don't leap out too much and are scary. Perfect.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Iraqiel said:


> Very nice. Daemon faces look appropriate, don't leap out too much and are scary. Perfect.


Cheers dude and man that looked like an epic apocalypse game.


----------



## DaisyDuke

A small update 
Been working on two obliterators, here's the wip so far


----------



## DaisyDuke

Also made and sprayed this bunch and the bunker







So coming soon, some actual rank and file terror lords


----------



## Iraqiel

Oooh, going to be chaosifying the bunker at all?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well my daughter was one on Saturday :so_happy: so been busy with life. But today I had some free time and got some modeling done :good: based an old dredd, so the poor sod is ready for the paint brush. After working on the obliterators thought I would get another two to a table top standard. I also got all the bits ready for a jugger lord witch if I get done in time will go in to the conversion comp. Here's a sneaky peek.







So once he's done its back to the painting
Peace out heretics


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well here's some pics of the unit.















Looking at the power sword i think I will add some yellow


----------



## Vaz

I think splitting the colours 4 ways with yellow added into Red, Blue and Green will detract from the model. I like the cold green, and the design is very nice - many people tend to choose a two tones for the model - you've done dark bronze and navy, with red as a spot colour and green for details - adding yellow in would possibly confuse things in my own shit painting opinion (literally, I've not painted a model for nigh on 3 years, and was crap even then - and I'm not talking as if in a fishing for compliments crap, or I'm crap compared to golden daemon winners etc like you see elsewhere)

I'm rambling and a quarter into a bottle of jack honey (tastes like shit, but daddy always told me to finish what I start so I shall), so feel free to ignoer.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here is the b4s for a chaos dredd and 2 obliterators.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Still not put my jug lord together so no progress there  but I did find better legs.
Very tempted by the night lords contemptor. Any advice on load out would be appreciated.
Peace out heretics


----------



## Nordicus

DaisyDuke said:


> Any advice on load out would be appreciated.


Melta and powerfist - Deepstrike it down near the enemy's toughest vehicle, pop it and go to town on units in the turn after it arrived

That's what I would do anyway.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Also when I first started this plog, I mentioned blasts from the past.....
Well here are two from my roogue trader days...
















I'm in process of doing the base, but alas I can't bring myself to repaint it as its possibly the first model I finished all those years ago.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well the classic chaos dredd is done. Here are the pics.























After recently painting this and a hellbrute, I am starting to enjoy painting them.
Them being dredds.
Having not painted one of the old metal models for a while I had forgotten how much of a bitch it is to not rub paint off corners just as you're delicately holding the model.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Done the double for the army comp. So here are some extra pics.





















Not sure I made the right choice on my painting death match entry now?
But still only two more obliterators to add finished touches to. ( the ones from two months back!)


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's some single shots


----------



## DaisyDuke

Finally I have got all the bits together for my jug lord. So here goes.
First up I made the backpack, this is mkII as I found another jug head







Next I used lower axe arm from fantasy lord, cut at shoulder and stuck on a top from a csm arm.







So here are all the bits I'm sure you get the gist.







Will have more when its put together.


----------



## venomlust

First, I might have to steal the Nurgle marine head idea, because it looks really good on an Obliterator.

Second, you appear to have the makings of an awesome juggerlord. I like the old school 40k rider legs you chose to use instead of the ornate/weird saddle riding legs from the kit. This makes me want to get back to work on my own juggerlords...


----------



## DaisyDuke

Update time.
Still not put the jugger lord together, just can't get enough time to get the green stuff out. Hopefully next month. 
But any ways been working on some bikers and a lord, so here are some before pics.













Done lord\champ so pics up soon.
Peace out heretics!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Dreadclaw and contempter ordered. Hope the dreadclaw is worth it.


----------



## Orochi

Ah, That Dreadnaught and Classic Keeper of Secrets... takes me back.

Do you Remember the 'man-sized' Avatar for the Eldar? Proud Owner right here.

It's nice to see older models like what you have showcased - makes me miss late 90s 3rd Edition.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well here is some wip of the bikers and the finished Lord\Champ.







Chopped off the bolt pistol and added a melta







Still looking for the bolter 







Bad lighting. Not sure but I need to do something with the arcs on the sword to give it some definition. Any ideas?
And yes I remember that avatar although never seen it on the table. But I did suffer to the one after! Its a shame you don't see so many of those old models. I still use the original death guard mutant marines from rogue trader. I'll put some pics up later.


----------



## Nordicus

DaisyDuke said:


> Not sure but I need to do something with the arcs on the sword to give it some definition. Any ideas?


Personally I would try and make the inner lightnings almost white. If you're going to make it seems like it's bursting with energy, it's one of the best way to do it. The lighter the inner parts of the lightning, the more intense it looks.


----------



## DaisyDuke

*chaos bikers*

Well have got them all done, gonna get a proper bike base for the melta guy.
















































Added some more white nord, what do you guys think?


----------



## Nordicus

Spot on man :good: It looks ace!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well back to the plog
Had November off from painting as I was 35 and got my hands on a ps4.
This month I'm working on some bez's I got back in fith.
So here is a b4. They were sprayed woth Halfords red primer and then left.








So here is my progress so far.















Just the red to highlight and trophies then all done. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sorry don't know why my pics are upside down.


----------



## DaisyDuke

*Khorne bezerkers*

Well finally got these guys based and finished this morning. So here are some picks.


----------



## DaisyDuke

*Khorne jugger lord*

Got round to putting this future bad ass together. So here are the pics, prepare to see him in the conversion comp.


----------



## Nordicus

Beautiful work - That looks awesome! Which models did you use to make this conversion? 

I might have to ninja the idea in the future. Fair warning has been given :good:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here he is complete. 







Personally I think the skull trophys attached to the saddle turned out really well.
Can't wait to paint him.
C and C most welcome


----------



## Nordicus

DaisyDuke said:


> C and C most welcome


They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery - Well, I am planning to copy like half of this guy for my own army. The pieces look awesome man!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nordicus said:


> They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery - Well, I am planning to copy like half of this guy for my own army. The pieces look awesome man!


I been meaning to do a parts list.
Legs from 90s jugger kit. Jugger,axe and head from fantasy kit. Body and rest from csm.
Hope it helps.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well I got some gal vorbec through this week to use as spawn. So will have some pics up soon.


----------



## Iraqiel

DaisyDuke said:


> Well I got some gal vorbec through this week to use as spawn. So will have some pics up soon.


Well those will be the coolest spawn on the table for sure.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Iraqiel said:


> Well those will be the coolest spawn on the table for sure.


There pretty good sculpts, that's for sure.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well peeps who follow my log, here is my to do list for 2015.
*Primed*
Jugger lord
Gal vorbec
Warp smith
Plague marines
Nurgle dread

*Unbuilt*
Dread claw
Sicaran
Pred
Contempter dread
Possesed

Should be getting an airbrush set up soon. Will then make a start on the vehicles.
If anyone has any advice or tips on how to pose the contempter it would be very much appreciated. Gal vorbec wip soon.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well managed to slap some paint on the gal vorbec so here's some wip. 







Atill got to base metallics and skin.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi all played a game in to the early hours against blood Angels. This is the lists,
HQ
Jugger lord with AoBF SIG and melta bombs
Lvl2 bike sorc with telepathy and familiar
Troops
5×csm rhino havoc and plasma
5×csm rhino dirge caster melta
Fast
5× bikes 2melta lclaw
4× Khorne spawn
Hell blade rending autos
Heavy support
Obliterater
Auto Havocs
3 Hellbrute data slate
Bunker with com's

His list comprised of blood angel formation..
Priest with an artefact ap2 sword and jump pack accompanied by 5 angel wing jump guy's.
Lvl1 Librarian with terminater armour and storm shield accompanied by 7 death company with an assortment of power weapons in a drop pod.
A 9 man jump assault squad with meltas.
A 5 man assault squad in a rhino with 2 plasma and a pow fist
2 squads of sniper scouts
A storm raven
And a funky double rending flamer\melta dread.

I had the preferred enemy's space marines warlord trait and got invisibility and dominate which did not get used as he was too busy casting invisibility. He had two traits, one let him move jump infantry freely through ruins and the other was night fighting shenanigans. And his lvl 1 librarian got wings.
I set up first and went second due to no guns of worth in the drop pod and wanting to get the drop on his flyer.
Turn 1 
He podded just inside his half and advanced the rest. None entity shooting phase then my turn. He had massively underestimated the move of the jugger unit so they got in to charge range with the jump assault squad. Melta marines moved up to an objective to score a VP, bikes moved to cover and cast invisibility on jugger unit. Put some hits on the drop pod in shooting. Then jugger spawn got the charge and wiped the unit. Jugger lord got instant death on boon table( just so happened to be the ideal roll for what was to follow). First blood for Khorne.
Turn 2
Storm raven comes from reserves. He gets sanguinary guard in to position to charge jugger spawn. Moves death company forward. Snipers take out a melta biker. Shoots everything else at jugger spawn to do one wound to a spawn. Sanguinary guard charge, priest challenges lord and gets wiped bar one. All due to no fnp from last turns boon! Gets +1 bs boon.
Hell blade and brutes come on and blow some hull points off storm raven and the rhino. Jugger gets invisibility jugger kills last sang priest.
Turn3
He charges with death company and again shoots everything at the jugger unit who proceed to kill the unit, no boon. 
My shooting I kill storm raven and immobilise his dread. Charge some scouts with a hellbrute and knock other scouts down to two. And a hellbrute takes out his immobilised rhino. 
Turn4
All he has left is two scouts in combat with a brute and two scouts hiding in some objec5ive ruins. An immobile dread and 5 man assault squad. He scores his first VP with the camping scouts, shoots at a hellbrute and the other scouts get wiped by my auto brute.
My turn the hell blade takes out his immobile dread jugger spawn and plasma brute charge the assault squad, wiped. And the bikes kill the remaining camping scouts.
In total I lost 3 models, a melta bike 1 spawn and a hellbrute.
Khorne is most happy with the blood angel skull harvest.
Chaos 11 Blood angels 1
Invisibility is unbelievably good!


----------



## Kreuger

That sounds like a bountiful harvest! 
Good hunting!


----------



## DaisyDuke

It's time for me to clear some dust off my plog. 
I have a couple of finished things to put on. But they will wait for another day. 
Here's what I have been up to over the last few weeks. First the repaired jugger Lord
View attachment 959966698

Still got the plasma pistol, axe and base to go

I been trying to get this right for a while now so what do you guys think?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's where I'm at with the contempter. 







Both arms and the body are magnetised if I ever want any thing other than a butcher cannon. Quite pleased with the pose I think it does look like its stepping up the rock. But what do you guys think?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hm all my photos are going squiffy







Here is one of the finished jugger Lord


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well hopefully this will be ok. Th jugger Lord


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Nordicus

You need to downsize your photos - They sometimes get turned sideways, if the converter here on the site deems it easier to meet the maximum allowed size, by turning them around.

If you downsize them to a max of 1500 pixels in either either height or width, you will not be experiencing the troubles you are now


----------



## Kreuger

@DaisyDuke if you don't have Photoshop there's a free kitten source program which is almost as good called GiMP.

If you need any pointers let me know. 
Essentially you want to keep your image dimensions below say 1500x1500 pixels at 72 pixels per inch (ppi) which is screen resolution.


----------



## DaisyDuke

To be honest I haven't used a computer for 2 years. But I'm sure I'll find an app for it. Thanks for the info. ..:good:


----------



## DaisyDuke

This has worked


----------



## DaisyDuke

I noticed that there's no story so far pic so here's one from my entry's to the army comp.








Also here are my jobs for the future....
*Too paint *
Sicaran 
Contempter dread
Plague marines
Death guard dread
Daemon prince
3 Terminaters 
Warpsmith 

*To make *
Dreadclaw 
Predator
Possessed
Various csm's 

Recently I have been getting together enough bits to make some renegades/cultists.
So still lots to come


----------



## DaisyDuke

Can anyone give me some suggestions for my chaos sicaran. .......
So far I've put gargoyle heads on the heavy bolters. I am thinking chains and skulls/ heads adorning it's ancient chassis but would love some inspiration from the heresy sphere


----------



## Kreuger

For chaos tanks I like to add patches of organic looking texture, extra cables that appear to have sprouted and snaked across the hull, a dead and dismembered marine lashed to the hull, eyes/mouths/bony horns sculpted on, and if you're feeling really adventurous I would cut until the hull to make spaces into which you can sculpt cables, organic stuff, oozing goo, etc. I really like the idea of some of the corruption being visible through the battle damage.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well the warband has its roots with the night lords
So they don't really embrace that kind of vibe. More the terrifying display of vanquished foes during their journey of hatred. I may try and get a mold of my Night Lords contempter trophys. Otherwise anyone know of any kits that contain flayed heads or other body parts?


----------



## Nordicus

DaisyDuke said:


> Can anyone give me some suggestions for my chaos sicaran. .......


Well I've done very little with mine actually. I've only added a chain and 2 symbols on it, along with a few spikes here and there.

Overall, I'm more into the clean look where I use decals to show they've turned instead of the usual "mutated, rusted and gooey machinery".


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nordicus said:


> Well I've done very little with mine actually. I've only added a chain and 2 symbols on it, along with a few spikes here and there.
> 
> Overall, I'm more into the clean look where I use decals to show they've turned instead of the usual "mutated, rusted and gooey machinery".


I'm with you Nord. The warped look will be saved for the plague marine end of the warband. 

Was thinking about trimming a load of "skull" trim off the old old plastic bezerkers to adorn the side walls to give some texture and then some trophy adornment. Unfortunately it seems quite a "flat" model.


----------



## Howzaa

I like doing the same with my night lords if you have any mates with spaces marines defiling a spare banner they have looks good I've found or with night lords green stuff some flayed skin, press a spare chaos star into and looks like its been branded. My two cents anyway.

Good to see more night lords about the place and good to see how the warband is coming on I remember the first units in the painting comps


----------



## DaisyDuke

Howzaa said:


> I like doing the same with my night lords if you have any mates with spaces marines defiling a spare banner they have looks good I've found or with night lords green stuff some flayed skin, press a spare chaos star into and looks like its been branded. My two cents anyway.
> 
> Good to see more night lords about the place and good to see how the warband is coming on I remember the first units in the painting comps


That's a great suggestion! Cheers Howzaa :good:


----------



## DaisyDuke

*Sicaran battle tank*

Well here's where I'm at without greenstuff







What do you guys think?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's my first attempt with an airbrush. And why not but on my sicaran.
Here with the blue done. Just some edge brush highlights and the blue is finito, what do you guys think?


----------



## DaisyDuke

This should give a better idea of what I am aiming for. 








Still getting base coats down and alot more to do.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Update
Edge highlight for the blue on the turret and guns done.
So here's where I'm at.







I don't know how Nordicus does it so quickly.:laugh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sicaran finished. 
Personally very happy with the results of my first attempt with the airbrush. What do you guys think?


----------



## venomlust

Sweet! That looks really good. The "airbrushed" look is very subdued, and I like that.


----------



## DaisyDuke

September update 
So far this month I finally built my dreadclaw, stripped down and repaired a deathguard and world eaters dreadnought. Also finishing up 3 terminaters and a unit of possessed. 
Should have some stuff to paint for the next couple of months.
Pictures to follow!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's the dreadclaw 







It's a pretty good kit, just don't use shit glue to start.:laugh:


----------



## Iraqiel

Looking good mate, the dreadclaw is an awesome piece of kit and the sicaran you painted earlier looks excellent!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Iraqiel said:


> Looking good mate, the dreadclaw is an awesome piece of kit and the sicaran you painted earlier looks excellent!


Thanks dude 

I have layed the base colour and shade b4 my airbrush started playing up. Hopefully will get it done by months end.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well here's where I am at with the dreadclaw, finished with the airbrush.







Got some of the new gw air and it seems pretty good straight out of the pot.
Also put together some possessed that I've had for a few years.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hopefully will have this done by the end of the day.
Here's where I am at......







Just a shit ton of edge highlight for the win:victory:


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow that's a mean looking atmospheric entry craft! Great work, it's terrifying and awesome.


----------



## DaisyDuke

All done though this is a shit pic


----------



## DaisyDuke

No pics just some plans for the future.
Unfortunately I have a hobby ban until I have finished lots of diy in the new house, the bonus is in the next month or so I will have my own workshop. 
Anyway back to musings, I have two squads of the last edition raptors that have been gathering dust for too long, so with them and a hell drake all I'm missing is some warp talons. So I'm thinking FW khorne upgrade heads and pads combined with the talons kit. My only issue is the points cost of the formation.
Have finally finished modelling my possessed on to some 32mm bases. Managed to get 20 blood letters cheap on eBay, so should be able to do a reasonable demaonkin list. Just have to give them a hootch bath and scrub.
Also coming up a hell blade that I got just before the move. But I will have to get the dremmel out so I can get it on a flight stand.
For the Brush
Night lords dread
6 Possessed 
World eaters brute
3 terminaters 
Deathguard hellbrute 
So as you can see I got lots to keep me busy for the coming months. 
Peace out heretics


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well I nearly have enough souls to reanimate the log (just need to finish my work bench in the workshop and unpack the compressor)
So had this little lot arrive this morning. 







So looks like I will also have to find my bits box, get them looking like a pair of true renegades.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi all this is my first post in my plug for a while that involves modelling 
So I took off my procrastination mask and threw another cultist on the bbq, and this is what I came out with. After seeing the new cabal formation I thought I need to make some sorcerers up! This is what I came up with.









Hope you like them


----------



## neferhet

Nice decimator! could use some battle damage on the blue armour, i guess, to help give him depth


----------



## DaisyDuke

Also started painting this pack of hounds. But then my airbrush decided to clog so not much done.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well got a new actual branded airbrush (Iwata) so have been busy putting base colour on some of my pre move backlog, it just sucks it's taken me 10 months to get to a position where I can get some hobby on.
Anyway this is what I have been up to this last week or so.







Possessed


----------



## DaisyDuke

2 sorcerers on bikes


----------



## DaisyDuke

Night lords contemptor dread


----------



## DaisyDuke

Terminaters 
The Lightning claw guy is magnetised


----------



## DaisyDuke

Finally the dogs. Managed to find 3 of my old hounds of khorne for the pack 13.
expect more updates soon.


----------



## Svartmetall

Looking forwards to seeing how the Contemptor turns out; by the way, is just me or is there a rather nasty mould line on the topmost barrel of his Gatling cannon?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Svartmetall said:


> Looking forwards to seeing how the Contemptor turns out; by the way, is just me or is there a rather nasty mould line on the topmost barrel of his Gatling cannon?


More like a mutation than a mould line. I just got board of trying to untwist the mo foe. Fortunately he is magnetised and I have another fist.
Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's a small update to the dogs







Washes and some highlights left.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Grass and some final touches 







Just another 8 to go


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's some wip of the rest.







Wasn't sure about the scheme for the classics until I put some paint down but am now quite happy with how they are turning out. Hope you guys like them.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's my squad of hounds ready to hunt


----------



## DaisyDuke




----------



## DaisyDuke

Classic metal


----------



## DaisyDuke

Year of 92


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well since I completed my gore pack, I thought I would do some work on my cabal. So I'm 50% through, so that's one biker sorcerer with spear painted. Another with an axe to paint. And I've just finished building the third member. Who I finally found a home for one of my RT jump packs. 
So here's a little group shot of my progress.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well found a home for all bar 1 of my rt jump packs.which is reserved for a Lord. Raptor talon inbound soon.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Monday is the start to a campaign I'm involved in, the first night is 400point combat patrol. Some of you may have noticed my musings over in The list section. So here's 10 cultists I have needed painting for a while.







Hope you like them.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Working on a new Lord for the raptor talon, here he is, just waiting for some pads to come in the post.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Got this bad boy restoration project finished today.



Got another one on the work bench, again an eBay special. But I couldn't resist for £12. Unfortunately it's missing some bits. But nothing i cant work around or find at a later date. Hopefully I'll have some blood letters and a kytan made in the next couple of days.
Critics and advisers are most welcome.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's some wip pics of the £12 mauler 







It was missing the top carapace, melta bits and its right shoulder and hip poldrons. So I used the left hip poldron for the right shoulder. Got some bits off eBay for the melta things and then cut off the carapace nub and cut down a shield icon to cover the space.







After an undercoat and a layer of blue.







Base gold and metals complete, started on the skin areas. Just the arm done so far. And starting to realise why I haven't done it on my other models. But at least it'll have a slightly different look to the other one.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well here's some pics of a raptor claw I'm working on at the mo


And here's some progress.


----------



## DaisyDuke

A small progress update on the raptors 



Just finishing highlights and the base. Open to suggestions for the "fire" on the base, at the mo I'm torn between some kind of smoke or traditional fire.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's another update bases and final details to go but not long now


----------



## DaisyDuke

And here's the finished claw

And some individual shots 





The pictures aren't amazing, but that's the first attempt in my new photo box, and I think there's just too much light for my iPhone's camera. So just got to work out how to get photos from my proper camera on to my iPad without a computer.


----------



## DaisyDuke

My take on 'how to' ride a bike with a power fist.

You hold tight!
Other arm will have a magnetised lighting claw/ bolt pistol for lord or champion duties.
Just some pipes to add and find a suitable head.
Comments are most welcome &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## neferhet

I love the blue and green on those OOP Raptors, very nice effect. Altough the steel parts look pretty basic compared to the rest...maybe a quick drybrush+nuln oil wash? have some rep btw.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's an update on the bike lord 

Still needs some more bling and the bike needs finishing.
Also hadn't put a pic of my finished jump lord here so ........




neferhet said:


> I love the blue and green on those OOP Raptors, very nice effect. Altough the steel parts look pretty basic compared to the rest...maybe a quick drybrush+nuln oil wash? have some rep btw.


Thanks neferhet 
That's basically what I did. I could hit them up with some mithril silver.:scratchhead:


----------



## neferhet

maybe its the picture then... another highlight could do the trick, i think.
The fistclaw jumplord is savage! is he the biker's brother? 

EDIT: also, the bases are cool. nice effect and they seem dirty quick and cheap to make...care to explain the process?


----------



## DaisyDuke

neferhet said:


> maybe its the picture then... another highlight could do the trick, i think.
> The fistclaw jumplord is savage! is he the biker's brother?
> 
> EDIT: also, the bases are cool. nice effect and they seem dirty quick and cheap to make...care to explain the process?


Sure thing, I'll put a 'how to' up, they are really easy.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's some wip on my contemptor dread.

Still a fair bit to do. Originally I was going to give him a red skull but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Small update, washes and gold trim complete complete


----------



## DaisyDuke

Skull trophies added.

Still need to do the fist, the base and then a few touch ups and it's complete.

What are people's thoughts on the red skull 💀?


----------



## Trump

DaisyDuke said:


> Skull trophies added.


You're a truly merciless heretic, khorne scum worshipping, prostitute!


----------



## DaisyDuke

And here's the finished contemptor 




Personally I'm pretty happy with how it turned out but what do you think?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Trump said:


> You're a truly merciless heretic, khorne scum worshipping, prostitute!


Na I'm just a terror junky! And flayed heads rattling around are damn scary!


----------



## neferhet

The red skull is damn scary, for me...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Fine job on the contemptor. That and the RG one are my favourites.


----------



## Trump

DaisyDuke said:


> Na I'm just a terror junky! And flayed heads rattling around are damn scary!


I saved a picture of the contemptor deadnaught without the severed heads, I'm more into absolute form, but you have some real talent with sculptural design.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's a better pic of the raptors


----------



## neferhet

ah, now that the picture is better i can totally see you did a nice work on that steel!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's an update on raptor claw I, I think there's some more metal to do then there ready for washes and final highlights.


Will do my warp talons for April apc, then my night lords list will be fully painted.. 

Night lords list 
Lord jump sig pow fist&claw talons 155
Raptor 2x melta Pow axe 130
7 Raptor 2x melta Pfist 174. 
Warp talons 160

Lord sig claws of the black hunt 145
Sorc lvl2 bike familiar 120 bio
3 Terminater combi 112
CSM Rhino dirge melta 125
CSM Rhino dirge melta 125
2xBikes 2 melta 180
Havocs auto 115

J lvl2 sorc familiar 115. 
4x4 spawn 120

Total 1749
woo hoo!


----------



## DaisyDuke

So here's a conversion I did on an old raptor to give him a melta gun


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's my finished Warp tallons 



These bastards are almost as much of a pain in the ass to paint as a Hell drake, but I'm pleased 😁 how they turned out.
Enjoy 😊!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's a pic of my shadow war scenery, it's still in progress


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's an update on my shadow war scenery, still washes and some weathering before the finishing line.


----------



## neferhet

wow nice job on the terrain!


----------



## DaisyDuke

neferhet said:


> wow nice job on the terrain!


Cheers &#55356;&#57211; Nef

So here's a run down of my Warp Smith
Before 

After washes and extra base details to cover the fact I just glued the 28mm onto the top of a 32mm 
Just stick some small stones and bits of cork round the edge, add some more glue and then put some sand over to fill any gaps.

After


The axe could do with some tidying up, but all in all I'm happy &#55357;&#56842; 
But what say you?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well I'm kind of bummed about a years worth of stuff disappearing. But hay ho here's what I've got on my bench for the coming months.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's some progress on the death 💀 guard dread 
Base coat of brown, and I've replaced the original banner (that's saved for some actual death guard)








This is after the some cream and varnish. Just waiting for some metallics and shading 








Hopefully get some more done tomorrow as my daughter starts her summer holidays tomorrow :training: so won't have much time for the next six weeks.


----------



## DaisyDuke

And here's where I'm at, the main tones are there just a few more high lights then the metallics and corpse and skulls, bam. 







Any comments most welcome.


----------



## DaisyDuke

So mainly some tidying up and the base but I'm pretty happy with it so far, but what do you think?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's a better picture 







Any tips for the corrosion?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

DaisyDuke said:


> Any tips for the corrosion?


Have you tried Typhus Corrosion dry brushed with Ryza Rust?

I just ordered this dread, and the other FW version, from somewhere other than FW, seeing as they are OOP. Looking forward to getting started on them.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Khorne's Fist said:


> Have you tried Typhus Corrosion dry brushed with Ryza Rust?
> 
> I just ordered this dread, and the other FW version, from somewhere other than FW, seeing as they are OOP. Looking forward to getting started on them.


That is pretty much how I did it. Ah you'll have to pm me your supplier :secret:

So finished the model just the base to go. 
And got a new phone so here's some more better pictures 





























Personally I'm well happy how this has turned out. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

DaisyDuke said:


> Ah you'll have to pm me your supplier


I'll do that when I get home to my laptop later.:wink2:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'll do that when I get home to my laptop later.:wink2:


:drinks::drinks:

And here's The final on his base.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Have had a couple units of these waiting for paint since 2010 so here is their final state










































After testing the scheme on the dread I am quite happy so have a large nurgle contingent to add to my warband.


----------



## DaisyDuke

And here's my first finished blight drone...







View attachment 959986081

View attachment 959986089

What do you guys think of it?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Love the bloat drone. Did you paint it in sub assemblies, or did you make the same mistake as me and put it together first?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Khorne's Fist said:


> Love the bloat drone. Did you paint it in sub assemblies, or did you make the same mistake as me and put it together first?


Painted it separately and then put it together. Have done the same with the Lord but not enough,I should have left the cloak section as well but unfortunately that is glued.

View attachment 959986146


Here's an old school pred that I've started but I can't decide between the original "lemon russ" style sponsons or whether to put new style ones on and then fill the side doors with skeletons to cover the hole, I've already changed where the top turret sits and given it a new style auto canon, any pointers would be nice.


----------



## DaisyDuke

And here's the finished line


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's some progress shots of the dirty thirty 







And here's some one of the experimental first 10







Bases eyes and some rust to go. What do you guys think?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I've come to like the poxwalker minis despite hating them when I sat down to do 32 of them. They look good so far.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Khorne's Fist said:


> I've come to like the poxwalker minis despite hating them when I sat down to do 32 of them. They look good so far.


Cheers dude, much like a cultist they come up quite good after a few washes. I think the bit I'm least looking forward too is the baseing, 30 is going to be a bitch!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's some wip pics of the others 
















Not much to do before baseing. What do you guys think?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Very nice. Just a smack of Rhyza rust and you're done.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

You've really brought out their character.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Dave T Hobbit said:


> You've really brought out their character.


Thanks for the comments guys :drinks:
Had my first game of 8th tonight. I think the changes have definitely speeded it up. Played a 2000 point game in less than 3 hours. And I had a 30 strong horde of pox(2x 15) walkers. And my opponent had an infantry strong salamanders primaris/guard/admech list. 
Considering his firepower and the amount on the table the game went pretty smoothly, with a few more games under my belt and not having to check the data cards every 5 mins, I should be able to get up to speed. 
I'll try and get his list and do a bat rep.


----------



## DaisyDuke

So I had this demon prince that I got cheep on eBay languishing in a bag in my hobby draw cos he was missing his left hand. Then on Monday I put together 'the lord of death' and low and behold I had a left syth hand for my bits box. Then this happened.......
















Paint pics coming soon!


----------



## DaisyDuke

So here's where I'm at with paint, man an airbrush speeds base painting up!
Here's what happened last night...







The lord of death himself 







Second blight drone and plague caster 







Damon prince 







Prince base







Drone base

Really enjoying the change of scheme to the death guard at the mo. Though it is a more forgiving style.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Looking good so far. I received my Morty last week. I'm toying with leaving off the flying nurglings with phosphex bombs because I know they'll break the second I try to pack him up to take to a game store. I might just shorten the chains and put skulls or SM helmets on the end of them.


----------



## DaisyDuke

It's magnetising and pinning the wings that's been giving me a headache. I've run out of the correct bit for my hand drill for my paper clip size and don't want to bodge it.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's where I'm at with the prince 








I'm a bit stuck on the eyes and face, but I'll get there. Any comments are most welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

DaisyDuke said:


> I'm a bit stuck on the eyes and face, but I'll get there.


The head has a mutated CSM helmet aesthetic, so you could start with dirty cream like the armour then either transition into another colour or have contrasting areas.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's a closer look at the face. 







I think I'm there, now just the weapons, trophies and the base.
Not bad for a little warm up before Mortarion.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Just the sword, some hair on the trophies and then the base.


----------



## DaisyDuke

And the prince is complete! 
















As always all comments and criticism is most welcome. Enjoy!


----------



## Brother Dextus

The sword and eyes look damn good. How did you do the 'flames' look? (I've got like 2 salamanders that could do with sprucing up!) 


Noice!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Brother Dextus said:


> The sword and eyes look damn good. How did you do the 'flames' look? (I've got like 2 salamanders that could do with sprucing up!)
> 
> 
> Noice!


Thanks dude 
I got the effect by.....
1 start with a nice black base. 
2 dry brush khorne red all over till you have a nice tint. But not thick 
3 dry brush evil sunz scarlet, concentrate on the outer edges and the raised centre. 
4 edge highlight the top, bottom and some chosen areas on the sides of the blade. I use Vallejo game air “bloody red” for this, but that is just the brightest I have. 
5 edge highlight troll slayer orange the top, bottom and a smaller area, then add a small touch of flash gits yellow to the orange and repeat step 5 
6 add some touches of pure yellow to the very edges of your step5 highlight. Then add a touch of pure white where appropriate. 
As Duncan would say “remember to thi your paints” especially for the later highlights.
Hope that helps


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well this bad boy has been starring at me in a primed manner for the last year and a half. So I thought I would brush off his cobwebs and bust out my airbrush. Very wip at the moment. 







Thinking of doing something on the shoulders but can’t decide what. Any suggestions for inspiration are welcome.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

DaisyDuke said:


> Thinking of doing something on the shoulders but can’t decide what. Any suggestions for inspiration are welcome.


Is it dedicated to a particular god, or CSM faction? You're working on DG, so maybe add a few bits from the various Nurgle kits, like bells, triple skulls, or a really big burst zit with Nurglings swimming in it?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Khorne's Fist said:


> Is it dedicated to a particular god, or CSM faction? You're working on DG, so maybe add a few bits from the various Nurgle kits, like bells, triple skulls, or a really big burst zit with Nurglings swimming in it?


It’s not god dedicated, so want it to go with any of the aspects of the warband. 
Tried a small skull stencil this morning, back to the drawing board for that idea, I’m thinking maybe get some decal paper. The image I was trying was just to small, it ended up looking like a Disney Halloween special laughing skull, so I will try the decal route.
Haven’t done anything with decals since building airfix kits in the eighties with my dad. So let’s see what happens.


----------



## Brother Dextus

I saw a really cool conversion / addition to the shoulders on an IW knight (which I'm stealing for my own one) which had a guardsman crossed with a skeleton and chained to the shoulder and pinned in place. 
Also, you cant go wrong with spikes all over the place!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here’s an update on the knight. 
View attachment 959987265

Got the trim colour base down. I am quite happy with where it’s going. I’m thinking dirty white/cream with a red stripe for the banner. The tattered cloth on the knees will be a dirty red. And then some bright green spot colours for the eyes and any other glowing areas. 
I’m going for a ghostly “wraith of the battlefield” kind of look.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Got an apothecary arm today so I finished my plague surgeon conversion.







I think I need to give him some height on his base and then I’ll add a nurgling.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here’s a little update on Mortarion, I think I’m about halfway. 







Then I’ve got to build and paint Typhus, paint the surgeon, finish another bloat drone and my tournament list is complete. Now I’ve just got a week to do it.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Finished the loin cloth and washed the trim.







Unfortunately one of the flying nurglings has already broken off. And that’s just from some light handling.....:headbutt: whilst painting.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nearly finished......







Any suggestions on nurgling skin tones?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here’s my nearly finished plague surgeon 







Just the base to finish.
Now just Typhus and a bloat drone to finish for Saturday.


----------



## Brother Dextus

Looking good again dude! 


For the wee nurgling, could you pin it back on? Might be worth seeing if you can pin it, but only glue one end - would potentially help for transport. Or magnets. Magnets are great! 
Poor bugger doesn't want to be wasted, all those blessings of papa nurgle cant go to (toxic) waste!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Brother Dextus said:


> Looking good again dude!
> 
> 
> For the wee nurgling, could you pin it back on? Might be worth seeing if you can pin it, but only glue one end - would potentially help for transport. Or magnets. Magnets are great!
> Poor bugger doesn't want to be wasted, all those blessings of papa nurgle cant go to (toxic) waste!


:grin2: I’ve already pinned it back on dude :grin2:

Another update. Here’s where I’m at with Typhus 
Just the weapon, head, small details and base for the win. 







I will put some pics of the list I’m taking to a local tournament this Saturday tomorrow. 
Not everything is finished but it’s all to a good battlefield standard.


----------



## Brother Dextus

Take some pics of the tourney. Would be good to see them in battle formation!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Unfortunately I completely forgot to take any pictures Saturday. All in it was a good day, in the end everyone played 3 games. 
My list 
Mortarion 
Typhus relic armour prince with axe
2x 15 pox walkers 
Death Guard 2x plasma and a fist
Plague surgeon 
2 spitter bloat drones 
Each round was a different mission and set up. Round one 
I played an Eldar list with 3 wave serpents asurman, Jane zar, a Psyker dude some other heavy shooty tanks then a big squad of banshees, a big fire dragon unit and another large deep striking scorpions squad. This was the first time I’ve played against Eldar since second edition. As the codex was out on the day it was not aloud so he was using the index. I was expecting his close combat aspect warrior squads to rinse through my pox walkers but it’s amazing how much they can take. And most surprisingly how much they can dish out. We set up on the diagonal battlefield setup, he had fist turn but I stole the initiative. Moved up and took three objectives. His turn he moved up and assaulted my pox walker line with his banshees who just couldn’t really damage the toughness 5 pox walkers. He shot basicaly everything else at my bloat drones, one of which I made 8/10 dr rolls of a star cannon thing. Turn 2 I advanced the blob and chose my assaults the bloat drones split up one decimating his unit of fire dragons and the other shutting down two of his tanks. At this point his psyche got smited out I got Jane zars toughness to 2 and Mortarion took care of her. While my other pox walkers took on asurman. He did nothing on his next turn and the game ended 8/5 to me. 
Second game was the relic on table quarters. Against what looked like a nasty genestealer cult list he had some las sentinels, four squads of guardsmen equivalents with mortars some characters, a patriarch and two max squads of stealers. I closed down my deployment so unless he rolled high on his infiltration I was all safe. Then I stole initiative grabbed the relic with toughness 5 pox walkers and a blob of my characters and let them come to me while my drones and morty killed his support units. Again the 15 man buffed walker unit just tanked and then brutalised a 20 man stealer unit and a patriarch with the help of the surgeon. The surgeon really came through for me in every game. Well worth the points for what he brings. I tabled the dude in turn 3.
The final game was the real test of death guard resilience against a admech list with some inquisition support. He had big shooter robots, stalker tanks, cawl and a load of other dudes i have no clue about backed by the lady inquisitor with the hat and a bunch of acolytes. Which he was using some old marines scouts on small bases which when looking at there stats I thought was a little suspect, but hay ho the dude seemed like a bit of a Richard. So with my lack of shooting I hunkered down and sent the lads over the top. 
It was a spearheaded deployment with one objective in each deployment zone. He had first turn and as I expected shot everything at Mortarion. So my first turn Mortarion is still up and running on 10 wounds but due to terrain out of position to do anything but soak the firepower while everything advanced. At this point I had no choice but to leave the plague marines on my objective and move everything else forward. Thankfully Mortarion died to the last of his shooting leaving the rest of my army untouched. So the remaining pox walkers engaged his units the wound soaking mechanics for acolytes and characters is very frustrating. My drones took his objective. The previous turn he had killed the death guard on my objective and turn 3 he put his anti psycher assassin on my objective. Ran some tech priest over to his objective. . 
At this time I thought I would have more time but this was not to be. Just as my hitters make contact with his centre and I basically shut down his list. iMovie my drone to his objective and he fails to kill the priest. He gets a turn 4 promptly eliminated my drone on his objective and the game ends conveniently after his shooting. Leaving me on a 2 points loss to his 7.
I came 5 in the tournament which I’m happy with. Each game I played my list worked exactly as planned. I just need to not get carried away trying to crush some one I have a personality clash with and remember to always play the mission. That’s what cost me the last game and a higher placement. 
For the future I think maybe in that environment it’s worth swapping the plague marines for a Sorceror and some cultists. Getting Mortarion right up in there grill first turn would massively increase his effectiveness from a gun magnet distraction to a combat beast.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Man I’m just realising how much I painted last week. Mortarion is done bar the rock and the nurglings. I then did the plague surgeon, Typhus and then another drone.


----------



## DaisyDuke

So been building some of the new plague marines. Going to use the champion as another plague caster. Just can’t think of anything to use for new arms yet so any suggestions would be welcome for inspiration purposes. 
But here’s the new champion.







I think he looks rather menacing!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ooh I found some bits....









Second plague caster built.


----------



## DaisyDuke

And here’s the lads getting ready for some paint. 







So out of the squad from dark imperium I’ve converted the champion into a plague caster and then I’ve added a plasma to my new champion and then the aiming dude’s Bolter got swapped out for a plasma too. 
In hindsight I recon the one throwing a grenade could get turned into a blight spawn fairly easily. 
Will get some paint pictures up next week or maybe tomorrow if I get some hobby time.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

DaisyDuke said:


> Ooh I found some bits....
> 
> View attachment 959987793
> 
> 
> Second plague caster built.


That's one of my least favourite Chaos Knight lances, but it works well as a staff.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Dave T Hobbit said:


> That's one of my least favourite Chaos Knight lances, but it works well as a staff.


Well I guess that’s a compliment, :wink: 
Thanks Dave!

Currently I'm at a bit of an impasse. My airbrush is giving me a big headache. It’s clean as a whistle yet I’m getting air coming back into the cup. The only thing I can think of is that the nozzle isn’t sitting snug enough when I tighten it up. The brass nozzle has got some discolouration like oxidation but seems smooth. I’m going to play around a little more, as I don’t really want to buy a new £25 nozzle and find that isn’t the issue. It’s an iwata hp-cs if any one has any ideas It would be much appreciated.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ok news, I managed to sort my airbrush with some ptfe tape, it’s stopped the air backing into the cup, though is a temp fix, but better than a £25 bill. 
So here’s the dudes with the start of some paint. 







Should have the base colours done tomorrow so update soon.


----------



## DaisyDuke

So here’s the champions journey of paint 















Just got to get his base done.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here’s the finished Champion on his base. 
Used my first skull from the awesome Skulls box I got for my birthday. 







Now for the rest of the squad. There’s so much detail on the new minis it almost try’s to trap you.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I wasn’t happy with the Bolter on my plague caster so swapped it for a blight grenade. 







I think it’s more fitting. 
Here’s a plague Marine with flail I’ve been working on. I think he’s just about there, just needs some tat to take him slightly above the rank and file. 








In other news, I’ve just about finished the squad from the starter so pictures will be arriving soon.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here’s another flail Guard 







And here’s a blight launcher marine I converted from a grenade launcher and a Bolter. Again some more scary tat too add, but I’m happy enough to make another once I find another grenade launcher. 







Suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Been mad busy over Xmas so not much hobby has been achieved. But I managed to finish modelling the close assault death guard squad. That’s a champion, 2 blight launchers and 2 flail dudes.







Will get some paint on them soon. Right after I’ve finished decorating my front room. 
Happy new year heretics!


----------



## Brother Dextus

Love it all!! 


Champion looks great, flail-marines look damn cool (although I'd have probably just had three heads on that one guy), and the grenade launchers are ingenious!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Brother Dextus said:


> Love it all!!
> 
> 
> Champion looks great, flail-marines look damn cool (although I'd have probably just had three heads on that one guy), and the grenade launchers are ingenious!


Thanks dude!
Ideally I would have used just 3 flail heads instead of 4 but they didn’t have enough bulk to look like they are used by a space marine. 

Here’s a closer pic of the champion. I just need to add some cables to the fist.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well finally got my unit of 5 Death Guard from dark imperiam based. Still need to add some grass spots but currently my grass is winning at hide and seek.
So here they are 





















After looking at these pictures I think I need to do some more work on the single eye guys face.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here’s my finished typhus now with smoke and flys. 
















Enjoy


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here’s the finished Plaguecaster conversion 


































Now to finish some characters and the death guard are done.


----------



## DaisyDuke

So here’s 2 characters























































So all I have left to paint for these bad boys is the close quarters squad and the tally man. 
Man a complete army in six months. Something I’ve never actually achieved before.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here’s 2 more characters I finished this week. 
First up the Tallyman. 







Then my Lord of Contagion. 







Added a few guardsman body parts to the base. That weapon shouts a narrative from the rooftops. 








Only a plague caster to go!:victory: for the infantry. Then I’ve got another RT Predator to fix up, though this one will be rocking some las Cannons and a RT Rhino to strip and paint.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here’s some wip of a bloodthrone and daemon prince I’ve been working on. 














Didn’t like any of the right side weapons so thought I’d go with a destroyer vibe of chains hooks and balls.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here’s where I’m at with the daemon prince 







It’s not finished but ready for the tournament on Saturday.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well I’ve been procrastinating over this model for nearly three years. Finally I got the balls to put it together and chuck some paint on. So here’s where I’m at with my Kytan.
















The legs on this model were a total bitch to put together. But now it’s built I’m well chuffed. Enjoy heretics!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nearly finished 







Zerker for scale


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here’s my latest wip on the Kytan. Tried my hand at some barrel heat weathering, and I’m pretty happy with how it looks.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

DaisyDuke said:


> Tried my hand at some barrel heat weathering, and I’m pretty happy with how it looks.


It does look like it's been subject to extreme heat.


----------



## DaisyDuke

So here’s an update on some of the things I’ve done since my last post. 
























Nearly finished with the death Guard, I have a contempter, another rogue trader predator and a rogue trader whirlwind and they are done. 
Then back to my neglected Lords of terror with maybe some kill team rogue trader thrown in.


----------



## Old Man78

The heat stress looks excellent, could you describe the process you used


----------



## DaisyDuke

Old Man78 said:


> The heat stress looks excellent, could you describe the process you used


I painted shaded highlighted the gun. Then with an airbrush, I lightly sprayed a very watered down army painter weapon bronze round the end of the barrels then a very watered down Vallejo imperial blue(blue/purple) followed by a watery Kantor blue then some matt black at the end. Make sure you leave a little of each colour showing. 
This could also be done with a brush, but would have to water the paint a lot and wait for it to dry between the layers would take a long time.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Busted some cultists out just in time for a price hike. It’s pox walkers all over again!


----------



## DaisyDuke

So here’s a winged daemon prince I cranked out for a tournament I went to in February. 







I came 16 out of 50. Not bad for my first proper event with 2 introductions to variations of ‘the castelan list’.


----------



## Nordicus

Great job Mr. D-Duke. Glad to see you're still hacking away at it!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I like the contrast between the flesh and the orange eye


----------



## DaisyDuke

Lord of Skulls


----------



## Alino

Nice Lord Of Skulls! I've always thought his belly button launcher was funny. So, I'm curious, as I've never seen one in person, about how big is one of those guys? (The lord of skulls, that is)


----------



## Shandathe

Think Imperial Knight mounted from the hips on a slightly shortened Baneblade. Maybe @DaisyDuke can put a picture up with a reference model or two?

As for the Belly gun being funny... I've never really been a fan of the concept, though I'm glad this one's modeled with one of the less _suggestive_ guns. This one at least looks like a belly rahter than a... well, let's just agree the Stompa's version is beyond saving.


----------

